# Expansion tank cleaning



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did not really want to got to the expense of buying a new expansion tank for the GTV but it was really dirty inside and spoiling the engine bay

Removed it, sealed up the outlet and filled it with a 4:1 of water / Surfex, quick shake around and left it for an hour

Another shake and hey presto absolutely immaculately clean

Surfex really is a superb product

Before








After


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good fella:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking good  Dishwasher tabs are meant to be pretty good too....did wonders on my old MG after HGF :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I heard fizzy Coke (not sure if full fat or diet)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

another good tip 
is fill with cleaning fluid or whatever and add rice and shake

acts like little grinding beads etc

full flush good to go


----------



## rmlt2008 (Jul 11, 2012)

i would put that in the dishwasher


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You could try some Denture Cleansing tablets,from Super-drug.

Got this from someone on the Project section, thanks. 

John THt

or pour in a Pot Noodle, cleans me out !................any............stir and wait.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I just done the same with the evo!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Surfex and Rice. Shake like buggery 

= awesome.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes great product - i added some rice to the mix to get some mechanical abrasion too.....but much the same result!


----------

